# Attendance has been low =(



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

COME ON PFF! FREE OYSTERS, DISCOUNT BEER, PRETTY GIRLS, GULF FRONT TIKI BAR AND A BUNCH OF PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY WANT TO TALK ABOUT FISHING AND DIVING ALL NIGHT! Come on out. Starts at 3:30ish but most get there around 5 or 6. At the tiki bar behind the Hampton Inn on Pcola beach every Wed night.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would come but I live too far away


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

ive been doing that W thang.... and dealing with alot of things... so been keeping to me self


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hemingways*

The wife and I go to Hemingways every other Wednesday on our way back to Treasure Hill. But, we are always at the downstairs bar. Gin and I will grab a bite and then try to ease over for an adult beverage.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

I have had family in town the past two weeks, but plan on being back out there 2nite. :thumbup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll try and make it out soon.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Now that all my secondary duties are taken care of i will try to make it out one of these days. work had me down but now ready to get back out and fish and have fun!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Will they have it this Wed.?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mudigger said:


> Will they have it this Wed.?


Every Wed


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Merci!


----------

